# Chili Con Queso



## juanpescado

Here's an easy chili con queso recipe for yall

1 block of Velveeta
1 lb browned hamburger (salt and pepper only)
1 can rotel tom
half-1 can of jalepeno slices

mix everything in crockpot heat till melted, enjoy....


----------



## RAYSOR

Sounds great!


----------



## Team MirrOlure

We do the same except for the hamburger, we use breakfast sausage instead


----------



## BadBob

Team MirrOlure said:


> We do the same except for the hamburger, we use breakfast sausage instead


X 2


----------



## Cartman

Team MirrOlure said:


> We do the same except for the hamburger, we use breakfast sausage instead


I've done the same many times. I even used salad shrimp once. Not bad.


----------



## donkeyman

alout of your resturants will also boil onion and bell pepper and when it gets soft they add it in ...all in all its hard to beat plaing rotel ...i like the chunky also


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Yup I m on this one. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## boat_money

use 2 cans of rotel

my kids really like half a log of velveeta, 1 can of rotel and 1 can of hormel chili. it's alright.

i think melted velveeta is kinda like bacon, mix it with anything and it tastes good. oh, velveeta and bacon... hmmmm


----------



## jdusek

I use the breakfast sausage too when I want to add meat. Velveeta and rotal have always been the old reliable. But does anyone here know how to make the queso they make at Alamo Cafe in SA, or the type they made in Valley for years at Palmanto Inn? I searched the net and found a few calming to be Alamo Cafe but did not turn out the same.


----------



## El Cazador

I've mixed chorizo mexicano (made with venison), rotel and Velveeta... it was killer!


----------



## fastpitch

I always add a can of Hatch green enchilada sauce with the Rotel and some chopped onions.


----------



## Whiskey Girl

If you add a can of cream of chicken soup along with a little milk to every block of velveeta, it keeps it from turning into cement . . . just say'n . . . wg


----------



## Gomer 76825

try cream chees instead of velveeta, with the breakfast sausage and the rotel. Good stuff.


----------



## fishtale

Been making different versions with velveeta and rotel since the 70's when rotel came in a can with whole tomatos, we chopped them up with kitchen scissors.


----------



## Dookie Ray

My kids call this "Delicious" Cheese Dip. I brown 2lbs of ground meat (deer usually) with a little chili powder. Drain the grease and add 1 block of Velveta and 2 can of Rotel (I use 1 hot, 1 reg). When everything is good and melted and hot, add a 2 cup bag of grated Cheddar/Monterray Jack cheese. Make sure it is a mostly Jack cheese mix, cheddar will clump up and ruin the texture. When you finally have a good, creamy mixture, I kill the heat and add 1 tub of the HEB fresh, Hot Pico de Gallo and stir it in. This is the only way I make it any more.

Dook


----------



## Gulfcoast13

X2 on the deer


----------



## Mick R.

juanpescado said:


> Here's an easy chili con queso recipe for yall
> 
> 1 block of Velveeta
> 1 lb browned hamburger (salt and pepper only)
> 1 can rotel tom
> half-1 can of jalepeno slices
> 
> mix everything in crockpot heat till melted, enjoy....


I use the same basic recipe but I brown a half pound of hamburger with a 1/2 lb of hot breakfast sausage with a small to medium diced onion. I also thin it out with a little half and half so it stays "dippable."


----------



## Tate

What kind of cheese are the Mexican restaurants using in their queso? I don't think it is Velveeta. I use Velveeta too, but would like to change it up sometimes. The queso at Escalante's is white for example and it is very tasty.


----------



## Profish00

Queso blanco is the white stuff.

Try this 5lbs american cheese grated 3 1/4 cup water divided cooked 1 cup each celery, green pepper, Jalapeno and 1 1/2 cup onion.


----------



## ByGodTx

I like to use Herdez insted of Pace it come in a can and is found on the "Hispanic food" isle. I also like to put in a small can of evaporated milk....makes it creamy.


----------



## InfamousJ

juan.. you get that recipe off the back of the velveeta package?


----------



## Slip

Agree with other. Most of the restaurants use American Cheese only instead of Velveta. To me, much better flavor.


----------



## Supergas

*Chili con Queso*

I just use a simple formula of :

Queso: Cheese (Several)

Chilis : Peppers (Several)

Melt your choice of queso and grill some chili's..

There is no carne (meat) in this chili con queso (Peppers with Cheese)

I use a mix of Mexican Goat Milk cheese, Cheddar, Jack cheese & Japalenos, Habaneros & Chili Petins.... with some native Texican herbs

Take the grilled chilis & mix with the queso...

Simmer all of this together & Ohalllllllllllllllllllllllla

You have Chili con Queso.... the way it is done in South Texas!!:texasflag

SG


----------



## kweber

this hombre gets it.
crumbles of ground meat dont help.
little Mex oregano, too with petines and queso blanco
dale'gas... supergas:doowapsta


----------



## InfamousJ

slip knot said:


> Agree with other. Most of the restaurants use American Cheese only instead of Velveta. To me, much better flavor.


American cheese all the way.. never ever velveeta or anything else ever again...

4 tbsp salted butter, 1/2 cup water, one small block of American cheese, 1 cup of fresh pico de gallo

melted and stir all together

1 bell pepper and half small white onion chopped up in big (thumbnail size) pieces and sauteed in butter until soft, then dump into queso mixture

once all melted and desired consistency (might need to add a little more water) enjoy!

I wish I would have used American cheese a long time ago..


----------



## Shaky

I use the same basic recipe except I use 1# ground venison, and 1# pan sausage, 1 can cream of mushroom, 1 can rotel, and 1 can picante added to 2# velveeta and when I can get away with it, add plenty of HOT pico de gallo (usually I cant though, Ive got a bunch of food weenies at my house! lol)


----------



## Chase4556

Profish00 said:


> Queso blanco is the white stuff.
> 
> Try this 5lbs american cheese grated 3 1/4 cup water divided cooked 1 cup each celery, green pepper, Jalapeno and 1 1/2 cup onion.


Thats what my mom uses. Delicious.


----------



## oceanhokie

ive used the same recipe as the OP, but a great twist on it every now and then is to add .5 - 1 can of refried beans. real yummy.


----------



## jasonaustin

Yeah I use the breakfast sausage and I put some cilantro in with it. Very good



juanpescado said:


> Here's an easy chili con queso recipe for yall
> 
> 1 block of Velveeta
> 1 lb browned hamburger (salt and pepper only)
> 1 can rotel tom
> half-1 can of jalepeno slices
> 
> mix everything in crockpot heat till melted, enjoy....


----------



## Sounding_7th

Did this today for the texans game. Very simple, and very good. Gonna try what some of yall mentioned and use real cheese instead of velveeta next time.!!

Now it's just too bad they lost


----------

